# CAMPAMENTO MINERO TOQUEPALA (TACNA)



## portuSC (Jan 3, 2014)

IncaMancoCapac said:


> Recordar es volver a vivir. Yo creci en Toquepala, villa staff, y por lo visto na ha cambiado mucho. Como recjerdo esos jardines!


En que año te fuiste de Toque?..sii, tantos recuerdos, la aguadita, los juegos deportivos del cole ramon castilla, los interescolares de las 3 áreas (toquepala, cuajone, ilo)...buenos tiempos!!!, mi viejo aún trabaja así que cada cierto tiempo voy, no lo cambio por nada, aún tiene su esencia


----------



## San Lázaro (Feb 25, 2008)

Interesante.

Muy nítido el contraste. 
Unos viven en barrios bonitos, con calles asfaltadas y señalizadas, con plazas, parques, jardines, flores y rotondas y los otros pareciera que vivieran en barracas o barracones con paisajes de medio oriente.

Dinero en la zona hay, así que ¿no será ya una cuestión cultural? ¿no tendremos que aprender a vivir civilizadamente? ¿con algo de estética? ¿con un mínimo de confort?


----------



## IncaMancoCapac (Aug 28, 2010)

San Lázaro said:


> Interesante.
> 
> Muy nítido el contraste.
> Unos viven en barrios bonitos, con calles asfaltadas y señalizadas, con plazas, parques, jardines, flores y rotondas y los otros pareciera que vivieran en barracas o barracones con paisajes de medio oriente.
> ...


Las fotografias no muestran la realidad geografica. Dejame explicartelo: La Mina de Toquepala esta a unos 4mil metros de altura, medidos desde la parte alta del tajo. "Plaza", donde viven los obreros y tecnicos de la MIna y Planta Concentradora esta a unos 3000 metros. Si consideras que esa es una de las zonas mas secas del mundo (estrictamente hablando, geograficamente es la parte mas al norte del desierto de atacama) y la altura del lugar es bastante improbable tener verdes jardines. Villa Staff esta a unos 800 metros mas abajo que "Plaza", y si bien casi no hay agua, el clima es significativamente mas benigno. Es muy bueno para la jardineria! La cuestion es la falta de agua, sales de Villa Staff, a la misma altura o menos, y no encuentras ni un eucalipto.


----------

